# Squamous Cell Carcinoma



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

There is a GRF Facebook page, someone just posted yesterday how well there almost 9 year old golden was doing 15 months post surgery to have part of her jaw removed for the same cancer. If you post there, she may be able to give you some advice.
I am so sorry you find yourself traveling this road, especially with such a young pup, my heart goes out to you..


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Keep the faith. Major advances have been made and you need to have faith. I have experienced miracles with Chance. I will send prayers for Cooper.


----------



## jodilmitchell (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you and we have faith that he will be OK. We meet with the oncologist on Monday and will keep you posted.


----------



## IndyBindy (Nov 4, 2011)

My lab got squamous cell when he was 3.... He just turned 5!! 

His was a bit unique, in that it was on his thigh. He required 3 surgeries, one of which removed huge amounts of muscle from his leg. Recovery and rehab was very rough.... But we made it! 

He is on a metronomic chemo protocol, so he recieves low doses of chemo everyday. We check blood every 8 weeks, chest films and ultrasound every 3 months. He takes a few supplements and we cook his food. He tolerates these things really well. I think he is a bit low on energy, but all things considered, he seems to feel very very good. 

His diagnosis was really scary. It was a rough first year.... But now things are mostly back to normal. I still worry about him but he really is doing much better than I ever expected.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

Our last Golden passed from this. The first vet we went to thought it was just a "cyst" on his jaw, he removed it. For that reason we didn't worry. We soon after changed vets. The "cyst" returned and the new vet once again removed it. It wasn't sure what it was, but he didn't like the look of it. It sent the growth to our Vet. College in Guelph who confirmed it was cancer. We were in SHOCK! We asked what we could do for him. The only option was to remove part or all of his bottom jaw. He warned us that someone took that option and regretted putting the dog through it. We realized that every situation is different. We opted to let nature take it course, Buddy passed 2 months later. Please don't take this post as gloom and doom, I just thought I would let you know what our experience had been. I wish only the best for you and Cooper. Please keep us posted on how you make out on Monday. Take care.


----------



## ronniestl (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry to hear this about Cooper. Will say a prayer for him and you.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending good thoughts and prayers. Keep us updated, please


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

jodilmitchell said:


> Thank you and we have faith that he will be OK. We meet with the oncologist on Monday and will keep you posted.


How's Cooper? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Hoping for good news! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tuulikki30 (May 27, 2015)

My 11 year old Keely was diagnosed with squamous cell carcinoma 3 years ago. She had approximately 1/3 of her tongue removed. They were unable to remove the entire cancer as a major artery bisects the tongue and blood loss was too great a risk.
We chose no other treatment for her and decided to let nature run its course.
3 years later, I am happy to report she is doing well and has a new lease on life with the addition of our new retriever puppy Finn.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

tuulikki30 said:


> My 11 year old Keely was diagnosed with squamous cell carcinoma 3 years ago. She had approximately 1/3 of her tongue removed. They were unable to remove the entire cancer as a major artery bisects the tongue and blood loss was too great a risk.
> We chose no other treatment for her and decided to let nature run its course.
> 3 years later, I am happy to report she is doing well and has a new lease on life with the addition of our new retriever puppy Finn.


 That's great, happy for your Keely and you. It is great for Finn to have a big sister.


----------

